# Launch Control



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Trifecta and BNR basically are the only ones who do Cruze anything. They maybe long shot may be able to help. For a 1.8 NA why would you really need launch control? Being NA the throttle should be easy to modulate with a tune.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I don’t think any company will take this on at risk of damage to the car and them being responsible.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lane Strausbaugh said:


> Before you get your panties in a twist, I don’t care what your opinion is. You saying it’s a bad idea has no affect on my plans. This thread is for you to help guide me and others who are unsure if it’s been done. I have a 2014 LS 1.8 6 speed manual. I was just wondering if anyone knows of a company that makes a 2 step/launch control that would work for my cruze. ANY GUIDANCE Is greatly appreciated


I'm not sure I understand want your wanting?

What do you mean by 2 step luanch control?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> I'm not sure I understand want your wanting?
> 
> What do you mean by 2 step luanch control?


It’s honestly for turbo cars to build boost, but I am not going to quiz the OP.









The difference between anti-lag and two step


Because so many people confuse anti-lag with two step and vice versa.




drivetribe.com


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> It’s honestly for turbo cars to build boost, but I am not going to quiz the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. My thinking was someone with a naturally aspirated engine and a M/T could just hold RPM and then dump the (upgraded) clutch and could achieve the same results.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

JLL said:


> Thanks for the explanation. My thinking was someone with a naturally aspirated engine and a M/T could just hold RPM and then dump the (upgraded) clutch and could achieve the same results.


That’s what I figured he meant.


----------



## Lane Strausbaugh (Nov 1, 2020)

Thank you for the input you guys, and for being kind about my silly question. My mind often races at work and I was just curious if anyone knew of a company’s that does something like a 2 step AND OR Launch Control for the Cruze 1.8 I plan on putting a 6266 precision turbo on my 1.8 down the road when I have some money put away, and get a little better with my welder and fabrication in general. Ive just been throwing some of my ‘mind-racing thoughts’ on the forum to get some of the other people in the community’s feedback. My goal is to have the fastest 1/4 mile cruze stock engine cruze and there is not a doubt in my mind that I can’t do it. Yes I know it will not be cheap, or easy for that matter but as I said nothing anyone posts on the forum is gonna change my mind. Do not try and tell me to just get a 1.4T because my 1.8 already makes around 165 whp and I know my 1.8 turbo’d will make more than a 1.4T ever will.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lane Strausbaugh said:


> Thank you for the input you guys, and for being kind about my silly question. My mind often races at work and I was just curious if anyone knew of a company’s that does something like a 2 step AND OR Launch Control for the Cruze 1.8 I plan on putting a 6266 precision turbo on my 1.8 down the road when I have some money put away, and get a little better with my welder and fabrication in general. Ive just been throwing some of my ‘mind-racing thoughts’ on the forum to get some of the other people in the community’s feedback. My goal is to have the fastest 1/4 mile cruze stock engine cruze and there is not a doubt in my mind that I can’t do it. Yes I know it will not be cheap, or easy for that matter but as I said nothing anyone posts on the forum is gonna change my mind. Do not try and tell me to just get a 1.4T because my 1.8 already makes around 165 whp and I know my 1.8 turbo’d will make more than a 1.4T ever will.


I believe the correct wording there is: " A fully built 1.8L with make more power that a fully built 1.4L will." That is a true statement because of the larger displacment. Your going to have to replace almost every part of the engine to do it. 
If you willing to make that kind of investment GO FOR IT!  We'd love to see it. You'll want to talk to @Crewz about that.

As for those mind-racing thoughts, they do make medication for that and there are people you can talk to. My wife does it all the time.


----------



## Lane Strausbaugh (Nov 1, 2020)

Thank you for the kind words, I’ve watched most of Matt’s videos already and that has been one of my main inspirations. Thank you again all for not being complete jerks about my dumb question cause that’s usually how people are on forums and I hate it so much.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lane Strausbaugh said:


> Thank you for the kind words, I’ve watched most of Matt’s videos already and that has been one of my main inspirations. Thank you again all for not being complete jerks about my dumb question cause that’s usually how people are on forums and I hate it so much.


Sounds like you have had issues on other forums. It is best to start here without assuming someone will start flaming you. Normally when that happens someone will step in or if they do not all you need to do is inform a moderator. I for one started off with a sour note in my mouth when I saw your initial post. 
This may work as it is a universal module.





MSD Launch Control UNIVERSAL - MVP Motorsports - USA's Premier Aftermarket Supplier!







www.mvpmotorsports.com





Poor mans launch control for the automatic:


----------



## Lane Strausbaugh (Nov 1, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Sounds like you have had issues on other forums. It is best to start here without assuming someone will start flaming you. Normally when that happens someone will step in or if they do not all you need to do is inform a moderator. I for one started off with a sour note in my mouth when I saw your initial post.
> This may work as it is a universal module.
> 
> 
> ...


Well thank you for keeping your post friendly lol, and thank you for the link definetly one i will hold on to. I’ve been looking into MSD as from my knowledge they are one of the better manufacturers. As for my experience on forums no one has said anything too bad to me on this forum. But the Duramax forum is a whole diffrent story 😂


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Sounds like you have had issues on other forums. It is best to start here without assuming someone will start flaming you. Normally when that happens someone will step in or if they do not all you need to do is inform a moderator. I for one started of with a sour note in my mouth when I saw your initial post.
> This may work as it is a universal module.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah me too. Bit odd demeanor for sure. We’re nice and here to help. Can’t really stop people from sharing their opinions on the internet though. 😉


----------



## Lane Strausbaugh (Nov 1, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> yeah me too. Bit odd demeanor for sure. We’re nice and here to help. Can’t really stop people from sharing their opinions on the internet though. 😉


Yea people like to share there opinions, me for one I could care less what someone thinks about my plans for my car, but I enjoy getting some sort of decent feedback from people with a bit more knowledge in the community that is why I love this page so much and appreciate everyone’s kind response.


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

JLL said:


> As for those mind-racing thoughts, they do make medication for that and there are people you can talk to. My wife does it all the time.


🤣🤣


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

JLL said:


> I believe the correct wording there is: " A fully built 1.8L with make more power that a fully built 1.4L will." That is a true statement because of the larger displacment. Your going to have to replace almost every part of the engine to do it.
> If you willing to make that kind of investment GO FOR IT!  We'd love to see it. You'll want to talk to @Crewz about that.
> 
> As for those mind-racing thoughts, they do make medication for that and there are people you can talk to. My wife does it all the time.


Sounds like a fun project. Once you're ready to start adding the turbo bits, look into the A16LET, which comes in the Corsa E VXR overseas, but there's is a smaller displacement, 1.6L. Same block and head.
If you plan on keeping the bottom end stock, I'd suggest at least opening the ring gap for boost, and toss it back together. It may run just fine with the stock gap but it's a risk. The stock bottom end will live up to around 250hp. After that, you'll at least need to upgrade the rods in which you can just look up z16let or a16let rods. Just make sure the small end is 19mm. Same exact rods in those engines.
I'm currently chasing the world record for fastest Cruze 1/4 times, and even chasing the fastest Sonic record of 11.4... but with a build bottom end.
These engines are known for lifting the head and blowing the head gasket even with moderate power so that may be something that needs addressing.
Looking forward to seeing the build.


----------

